# FH Breeding



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So today i found out that my fader flowerhorn is a female. They are both digging and have there breeding tubes out.

female:
















male:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully you will get some more faders from their batch


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am sure your faded is a male and the second one is male as well but from the picture angle on the second one i cant confirm. Digging and small tube sticking out is normal behavior for male. Female tube is very noticecible.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with David. Both tube is small and both fish looks like male.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well those pics were taken weeks ago so it isnt reacent. so the tubes wuoldnt be out then.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

those your fish is small,it is hard to tel.. easy way is catch your FH and same as below the photo! and check it !!! , hope can help u !!


----------

